# double twistertail setup



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

while river walleye fishing no matter where i go, i always see people using twister tails. but then i see the occasional few using a setup with two twister tails. i never really thought much of it, or looked into it. is this method more effective and worth trying this year? and how do you tie them? 
your help is really appreciated. thanks


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i used to fish fremont every year and i always used 2 twisters, i feel it helps keep the jig floating off the bottom just a little longer, plus its a bigger bait. i liked to use an orange and chartruse or orange and white. id just bite about 1/3" off the front twisters body and thread it on the hook then thread the other one on. i actually caught my biggest shore walleye (over 12 pounds) using this method. looks goofy, but it worked for me for a lot of years.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I just want to make sure you are not referring to a double jig setup here? While that is legal in many places it would not be legal in the Maumee, Sandusky, Portage, Mahoning Rivers from March 1-May 1. I wouldn't want to see you get nailed on that one.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_maumee.aspx

I have used a double jig presentation in local rivers for saugeye fishing but do not normally do so anymore. I know some guys do though with good results. If you are referring to two twistertails on the same jig I can say I have never tried that one myself.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

yes i was referring to the double jig setup. but what ezbite said kinda makes me want to try that. i never really thought about that. sounds like it could be the trick.

and if im fishing below milton dam, could i use the double jig? your allowed more than single hook during the time most places your not allowed(the spawn). we use rapalas with trebles so i dont see why i couldnt.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The single hook rule does apply to part of Mahoning during the spring.



> the Mahoning River from the dam at Berlin Lake to Lake Milton


Just making sure you didn't overlook that one.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

yeah, i should be fine then. hopefully...


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

what is the difference between doing that and using a four inch power worm? i might not be getting it


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I have used a double jig and swimbait combo on CJ Brown the past 2 years, with great success from bank or boat. The bottom jig is 1/8 oz with a 2/0 hook and a 3.8" Keitech Swing Impact Fat, the jig 2 foot up is 1/16 oz with a 1/0 hook and the same color 2.8" Keitech Swing Impact Fat!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I mostly carry 1/8 oz and 1/16 jigs. If I am casting into shallow rocks, I like a single jig and twister. If I am casting deeper or trolling slowly with, I like 2 about 10-15 inches apart, same size. You can tie them both straight to the line or can use a 3 way swivel and leader. I like it a lot some times of the year. Also helps me keep 2 smaller twister tails if that is what I'm using. Especially if a 2 inch twister tail is what is working.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

I like using double jigs when fishing for saugeye. Double jigs are very effective when fishing for white bass and crappie. Some folks will use a dropper but I like the simplicity of tying my jigs in-line. I use the triline knot, other knots will wear out sooner due to the stress on the top knot. It also gives flexibility to add different types of baits. Twister tails with tubes, twisters with swim baits, plus different color combinations.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Hardware note--you can buy jig heads that have two eyes. Use one of these for your top jig with your main line tied to the top eye. Tie a short length of line (1-2 ft. long) to the bottom eye, and then tie the second (bottom) jig to the free end of the short line.

That second eye is probably there for tying on a stinger hook, but works very well for tying on a second jig.

One benefit of using a two-jig setup is that it allows you to put different colors/sizes into the water at the same time, hopefully helping you sort out what the fish want right then.

andesangler


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

The good ol Double Trouble....great set up for almost ever specie that your intending on using two jig n twister combos....everyone has hit the nail on the head with the positives on this setup....diff jig sizes....colors....twister sizes and colors....depth on where fish are suspended....everything....can never go wrong on it....unless its ILLEGAL! :bananalama:


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> The good ol Double Trouble....great set up for almost ever specie that your intending on using two jig n twister combos....everyone has hit the nail on the head with the positives on this setup....diff jig sizes....colors....twister sizes and colors....depth on where fish are suspended....everything....can never go wrong on it....unless its ILLEGAL! :bananalama:


Things get alittle "hairy" when you hook 2 BIG WB, SM, or any other "fighters"...especially if you are UL fishing for crappie!


----------

